

Show HN: Noteblur – Recurring meeting tracking made easy - ktavera
http://www.noteblur.com/

======
ktavera
This is still in Beta but i've been developing it on and off for a few months.
Over the weekend I think I finally got it to the point where i'm comfortable
making it public. Any feedback/criticism on features, usability or design
would be welcome!

